# Sundown - 1/17 (night)



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

Gotta work NASTAR until 7 pm, then gonna hit the bumps. Forecast is calling for sleet/snow Sunday afternoon/evening. Sleet bumps are fun. Anyone heading out?


----------



## Trev (Jan 15, 2010)

Was/am planning on Sunday night @ Sundown.. 6-10pm..


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

Trev said:


> Was/am planning on Sunday night @ Sundown.. 6-10pm..



Hit the NASTAR course too! I should be out on the hill by 7:30. Regardless of whether it's snow, sleet, or rain, the bumps should be good.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2010)

I hoping to get out Sunday at some point.  Probably in the evening.  May even hit up the NASTAR course, unless the bumps are really good... 8)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I hoping to get out Sunday at some point.  Probably in the evening.  May even hit up the NASTAR course, unless the bumps are really good... 8)



I just registered for NASTAR...   I feel dirty. :lol:


----------



## Trev (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> Hit the NASTAR course too! I should be out on the hill by 7:30. Regardless of whether it's snow, sleet, or rain, the bumps should be good.



Dude, I haven't been on the slopes in 20 years. Racing now? I don't even know what this Nastar stuff is.. lol..  ya ya.. I'll check the darn website..    hows the emergency response time?  lol


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 15, 2010)

Just registered online. If I can get out on Sunday I will go embarrass myself on the course.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

If I see you guys come through, I'm going to have to take over announcing duties for your scores.... :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> If I see you guys come through, I'm going to have to take over announcing duties for your scores.... :lol:



I will make sure to drop off some beer for you before my race.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll be there at some point. Not bashing gates.


----------



## Trev (Jan 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> If I see you guys come through, I'm going to have to take over announcing duties for your scores.... :lol:



Nice, do I get extra for the snowplowing?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 16, 2010)

Trev said:


> Nice, do I get extra for the snowplowing?



I'd pay your entry fee to see that


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks like rain tomorrow evening. Let's really ski in that left line!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 16, 2010)

if we can just take care of those two giant whale / GS bumps about 1/2 way down, the left line should be good to go.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2010)

yep....we just need to get it deep and troughy!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> Let's really ski in that left line!



It got deeper since Monday, but it's kinda sweepy now...


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It got deeper since Monday, but it's kinda sweepy now...



The one repositioned bump got a lot bigger. But yeah, pretty sweepy. Gotta cut deeper into that line.

Albany is calling for 3-5" while Taunton is saying 3-7" tonight. May start off as some light rain which will help soften the bumps. I suspect the drive out of there later tonight might be tricky so be prepared.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> The one repositioned bump got a lot bigger. But yeah, pretty sweepy. Gotta cut deeper into that line.
> 
> Albany is calling for 3-5" while Taunton is saying 3-7" tonight. May start off as some light rain which will help soften the bumps. I suspect the drive out of there later tonight might be tricky so be prepared.



what time is the snow going to start? I am not sure when I am getting out, looking like the afternoon right now.


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> what time is the snow going to start? I am not sure when I am getting out, looking like the afternoon right now.



NWS is saying around dark for Albany so probably a bit sooner at Sundown....late afternoon/evening? I suspect the bumps will be firm most of the day. The night session is going to be where it's at. Just be prepared for tricky travel leaving tonight.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

HMMMM   should I wait till tonight??  Bet the bumps are pretty solid right now


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2010)

No guarantees but I think later tonight will be best. Plus skiing in the storm is a blast!!!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep....gonna head out tonight


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2010)

I hope that by 9 pm or so it looks like this:



I doubt it, but a guy can dream, right?


----------



## powhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice!!  Gottta go find some night skiing goggles....See ya around 7

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 17, 2010)

I can't decide what skis to bring tonight. 

The all mountain skis in hopes of some POW and to use on the NASTAR course, or the bumps skis.


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I can't decide what skis to bring tonight.
> 
> The all mountain skis in hopes of some POW and to use on the NASTAR course, or the bumps skis.



:lol: Yes, you will definitely need the wider skis on the two inches of powder! :lol:

Seriously, why can't you just throw both in the car....?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> :lol: Yes, you will definitely need the wider skis on the two inches of powder! :lol:
> 
> Seriously, why can't you just throw both in the car....?



Becuase once I am on the hill I won't go back to the car to get different skis.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 17, 2010)

jonesing.  tonight is is a million to one shot of getting on skis.  tomorrow morning is a prayer as well.  dawn patrol?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2010)

Tomorrow morning has the potential of being pretty good, too bad I have to be at work... :smash:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 17, 2010)

let's see wake-up at 6am, in the car by 6:30, at sundown by 7:30, first chair at 8, ski for 2hrs, home by 11am....... sounds reasonable...  let's see what the wife thinks.....


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2010)

Just started snowing here. Run the gates and then hit the bumps!


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2010)

johnnypoach running the start of the NASTAR course, and I'm timing and announcing. Don't miss this! :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 17, 2010)

Leaving now


----------



## Trev (Jan 17, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I can't decide what skis to bring tonight.
> 
> The all mountain skis in hopes of some POW and to use on the NASTAR course, or the bumps skis.



I am going to bring both skis... one for each foot...

Will be there for 6!


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2010)

Dumping....


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 17, 2010)

Just have the bump skis and clown poles. Going to take a test run down GB to see if I want to run the gates on these skis


----------

